# Model 21-A Bobcat trigger pull



## winchesterdon (Jan 28, 2012)

Greetings,
I just purchased 2, 21-A's. One is 22 LR for my wife and a .25 for myself. I am disabled and do not have the hand strength I used to have. The trigger pull is to heavy for me to use with any accuracy. In doing some research I came across this article on how to customize the trigger pull, here is a link: 
How to Customize a Beretta Bobcat Trigger | eHow.com
I have searched and ask about this "Match Trigger" they reference and found no one who has ever heard of it. I am feeling like I am on a "snipe" hunt and got left holding the bag...!
My objective is to shorten and significantly lighten the pull on the trigger. I am not interested in using the double action feature. Does anyone know how I can accomplish this? Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

first, the "match trigger" is usually developed for competition or match gun..... no bobcat division in any matches that i know of nor did i find any non standard replacement triggers of any kind for the bobcat.

now, to clarify, the bobcat is new and in single action you find the trigger is too heavy and has too much travel?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> first, the "match trigger" is usually developed for competition or match gun..... no bobcat division in any matches that i know of nor did i find any non standard replacement triggers of any kind for the bobcat.
> 
> now, to clarify, the bobcat is new and in single action you find the trigger is too heavy and has too much travel?


I have to go along with TedBearFrmHell here. I don't think there is much you will be able to do with the trigger on the Bobcat. The gun is just not made for that. You might be able to have a clever gunsmith tune it up a bit, but beyond that I don't think it will ever be "match-grade".


----------



## winchesterdon (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you for the reply... You are correct, the bobcat is new and the pull on the trigger is to heavy and has to much travel... Any Ideas?
Thanks,
Don


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

winchesterdon said:


> Thank you for the reply... You are correct, the bobcat is new and the pull on the trigger is to heavy and has to much travel... Any Ideas?
> Thanks,
> Don


if the SINGLE action trigger is too heavy, all i can recommend is for a smith to slick it up some with a polisher..... the trigger travel on the single action may be that you are fully releasing the trigger between shots, you might want to just slowly release the trigger till you hear/feel the reset click, it will then be ready to fire.

as for a trigger job on a new gun, shoot it 500 times double action and you have usually worn in your trigger.


----------

